# Thule vs. 1UP hitch rack?



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

REI is having a sale this weekend on bike racks. Thule is on sale and recommended, but I also see a lot of 1UP hitch racks around, and those are not on sale of course. Insight? Thanks.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Do a search. Lots of posts about both racks. I own both. Short answer: The Thule is more user friendly, but big and kinda ugly. Plus the two I own are rusty. The 1up is better looking (less of an eyesore on the back of the car) and made of aluminum (no rust). It's a little more of a process to get the bike on the 1up though (but not much more).

Like I said, numerous posts on both 1up and Thule.


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

1Up comes off and folds in about 20 seconds so it doesn't have to live on the back of my car 24/7. That alone makes it 100x better than the Thule. Pull it off, toss it in back, done.


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

It depends. If you prefer a rack that does not touch bike frame then 1up is still the best IMO with Kuat second. If you do not (plan to) own bikes with carbon frame then Thule is as good as many other racks are. Yakima, Kuat, Hollywood (best among inexpensive IMO) all make good racks.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Like other's have said, a lot of companies make good racks. I don't think you can go terribly wrong with any of them. I recently purchased a 1up Heavy Duty. I decided on 1up based on years of experience with other racks. I've had racks come and go in short order over the years, but I had (still have it) one that I purchased in 1998 that I used consistently until I bought the 1up recently. Why did the old 20+ year old rack last so long (which, BTW, cost a whopping $100 new)? It's made of 100% powder coated metal with the exception of foam covering the hooks that went over bike frames and plastic knobs on a couple of screws. At over 20 years old, that rack can still be used, although its design and functionality is pretty dated by today's standards. All other racks I've tried had components made of plastics of some variety. ALL of them weakened and failed at some point. Nature of the beast. Plastic fades, dries out, flexes, cracks, breaks. It is what it is. So, I chose the 1up because it is 100% plastic free aluminum and stainless steel.


----------



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

That's exactly what I want...something I can take off easily!! And not touching my bike, thank you!


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

BunniBoi said:


> 1Up comes off and folds in about 20 seconds so it doesn't have to live on the back of my car 24/7. That alone makes it 100x better than the Thule. Pull it off, toss it in back, done.


In all fairness, it's just as easy to remove a Thule. Both require lock removal (if you're smart) and a tool to remove the rack. Both fold-up and are pulled from the car.

Edit: My Thule T2s don't touch the frame either. They have a hook over the front tire and at the rear wheel.

Like I said, I own both, and I prefer the 1up. Just sayin.


----------



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

Pisgah said:


> In all fairness, it's just as easy to remove a Thule. Both require lock removal (if you're smart) and a tool to remove the rack. Both fold-up and are pulled from the car.
> 
> Edit: My Thule T2s don't touch the frame either. They have a hook over the front tire and at the rear wheel.
> 
> Like I said, I own both, and I prefer the 1up. Just sayin.


OK, thank you for this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The Thule racks on my truck are rusting from the inside.
My 1up still looks like new.

Thule said their lifetime warranty doesn't cover cosmetic and I should take the rack off for the winter (I ride all winter too)

No comparison.
1up is 100% better in every way


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I like the way the 1up secures the tires better on both ends and I like that, but I've been happy with my Thule T2 XT Pro for years.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I've owned a Thule T2, 1up, and now Saris Superclamp. They all have strengths and weaknesses but to me the 1up is not worth the extra money or the ludicrous amount of praise it gets. I really like my Saris Superclamp, and the latest EX version has addressed my only quibbles with it.



BunniBoi said:


> 1Up comes off and folds in about 20 seconds so it doesn't have to live on the back of my car 24/7. That alone makes it 100x better than the Thule. Pull it off, toss it in back, done.


Every rack comes off the car easily, the 1up isn't really any different. I'm not about to store my rack in my trunk, that's ridiculous, so I put it in my garage where the folding feature has no benefit.



kosulin said:


> It depends. If you prefer a rack that does not touch bike frame then 1up is still the best IMO with Kuat second. If you do not (plan to) own bikes with carbon frame then Thule is as good as many other racks are. Yakima, Kuat, Hollywood (best among inexpensive IMO) all make good racks.


Literally every bike rack company makes a rack that holds the bike by the wheels and does not touch the frame.



twodownzero said:


> I like the way the 1up secures the tires better on both ends and I like that, but I've been happy with my Thule T2 XT Pro for years.


I actually find the way the 1up rack holds the bikes to be very disconcerting. It does not clamp the wheels tightly like my Saris Superclamp does which allows the bikes to wiggle around a bit during transport. The bikes obviously aren't going anywhere, but I prefer less movement.



Shark said:


> My 1up still looks like new.


My buddy's 5 year old black 1up rack has the powdercoat flaking off of the trays and many seized bolts. It still works fine but hardly looks like new.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I've owned a Thule T2, 1up, and now Saris Superclamp. They all have strengths and weaknesses but to me the 1up is not worth the extra money or the ludicrous amount of praise it gets. I really like my Saris Superclamp, and the latest EX version has addressed my only quibbles with it.
> 
> Every rack comes off the car easily, the 1up isn't really any different. I'm not about to store my rack in my trunk, that's ridiculous, so I put it in my garage where the folding feature has no benefit.
> 
> ...


I think the new ones are anodized, mine are at least. And I think they more than deserve their reputation. I too have had a bunch of racks and I doubt I'll ever buy anything but a 1Up.


----------



## yamaha267 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have owned Thule, Saris, Performance, Yakima, and 1 up. They all eventually fell apart except the 1 ups. My racks stay on my car year round because I ride year round. All the plastic bits get brittle and ratcheting mechanisms on all but the one up get crusty and fail. Will only buy 1 ups from now on.


----------



## VanPelt408 (Jul 20, 2018)

I couldn't be happier with my 1up. I have the single with an add-on. Allows me additional flexibility. Load and unload in seconds. I've never owned another rack, so I can't compare. I like the no touch feature as well. Zero regrets in purchasing this.


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

I believe the 1up is the last rack I will ever own. Nothing touches the bike or the rims. There is nothing to break or rust. We bought the additional bolt on racks last year for a trip to carry 4 bikes. Very stable.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

b622r said:


> I believe the 1up is the last rack I will ever own. Nothing touches the bike or the rims. There is nothing to break or rust. We bought the additional bolt on racks last year for a trip to carry 4 bikes. Very stable.


pretty much this for me too...unless it gets hit in a collision, I can see this being it


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I just went through this.
I also have the added bonus of being in Canada where things are not as easily available and are also just a little bit more expensive.

No sign of the new Thule rack yet.
The new Inna does not seem to be available in Canada.
So that leaves Saris and One-up.
Neither is available in 1.25 in a double config.
But, both are available in single with an add-on.
Saris is but is over a grand canadian, it is also partially steel and heavy.
1up is all aluminum, lighter and is also over a grand before tax.

I live in the rust-belt, so I pushed go and now have a 1up 1.25" Single with single add-on in black on order, and according to the wonders of the internet, I know it will be here on Tuesday.

good luck on your quest.


----------



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

Waiting to gee what Thule brings with the ‘Helium Platform’ rack. I’m happy with the Thule Pro XT but also looking for a single.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

My cheap $125 steel swagman is still going after 10 years. I replaced it with a kuat, which after about a year is also doing just fine. I dont see it not working suddenly a decade later either. I wouldnt have bought the kuat, but my swagman hooks dont properly fit modern bikes. Its a decade old, I cant fault it for that. A few years ago I had some surface rust and had to clean it up, but thats not asking for much every ~8 years.

The 1up is just so hideously ugly. It looks like a wheelchair holder, and its expensive. Since my cheapo swagman has lasted a decade, I dont see the 1up providing any durability benefit. Everyone makes a rack that doesnt touch the frame, so thats not really a feature anymore either. 

If rust is that big of a concern, I totally understand, but short of that I'd pass on the 1up.


----------



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses. I spent the other day grilling dudes about their racks before a ride and I think the 1up is the winner. Most of the time, it's just going to be me and the 1up allows me to have a single rack, which is lighter. 

Final question: black or silver? I only see silver in these parts, which is fine. But I would prefer black. I notice one poster mentioned the black is flaking off on a buddy's rack....any other thoughts on this? I'm sure you have them. Thanks!


----------



## apnk (Mar 25, 2018)

Black is definitely cooler, but I went with silver for because of the possibility of chipping paint and you save some cash too


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm wandering around the shallow end drinking the kool-aid, so I decided I wanted to go with black. :arf:

So, to double check, I asked SWMBO - showed her both raw and black, and she confirmed teh blackz. :yesnod:


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

joaquin_miller said:


> Final question: black or silver? I only see silver in these parts, which is fine. But I would prefer black. I notice one poster mentioned the black is flaking off on a buddy's rack....any other thoughts on this? I'm sure you have them. Thanks!


I've had the black on my car 24/7 since January... no flaking yet.


----------



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

Ok, people, so after much deliberation, and listening to folks, I decided to get the 1up. In black. Was going to get the quick one, but NOW, they have a NEW one. I haven't added up al the costs for this (I would get just 1 add on to start).

Now I have to decide all over again. And I really, really don't want to.

Check it: https://www.1up-usa.com/product/equip-d-single/

Thought? Please, just tell me to get the quick one and one add on and move on.

Thanks!


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Looks like the new version gives you the option to fit wider (fat bike) tires, adds a lock of some kind, adds an anti-wobble feature, and maybe a new handle mechanism to fold the rack up. For an extra $130. Plus $40 per add-on.

I would probably stick with the quick rack, and add the hitch lock for $16 or whatever it is these days. I've never had any complaints with mine, it folds up fine and I don't think it wobbles too much.

You're welcome.

_Disclaimer: I might or might not be subconsciously motivated by the need to justify my own purchase that's only six months old._


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've used the 1up, T2, and Superclamp. *Retail for retail*...I'd probably go for the 1up. It small and stores much easier in a crowded garage. I own both the T2 and Superclamp. I was able to get both at half price. I got two racks for the price of a new 1up. I got the T2 first on an industry purchase and then got the Superclamp used. You can find clean used T2's for $200. The used 1ups I've seen are going for near retail. At that point...I'd just drop a few extra bucks and get new.

I don't leave my racks on my cars 24/7. I remove them when not in use.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

S usspect;14185331 said:


> Looks like the new version gives you the option to fit wider (fat bike) tires, adds a lock of some kind, adds an anti-wobble feature, and maybe a new handle mechanism to fold the rack up. For an extra $130. Plus $40 per add-on.
> 
> I would probably stick with the quick rack, and add the hitch lock for $16 or whatever it is these days. I've never had any complaints with mine, it folds up fine and I don't think it wobbles too much.
> 
> ...


The hitch lock is included now with the Quick Rack.


----------



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

bdundee said:


> The hitch lock is included now with the Quick Rack.


So I just spoke with 1Up. The Quik Rack does not come with hitch lock or add on lock. Those are sold separately.

The Super Duty and the Equip-D (new one) does come with a hitch lock, but not the add on lock. So for those you need the rack, add-on and add-on lock.

Since the order is over $500 it qualifies for free shipping (which is FedEx Ground, I confirmed).

So, the difference in price between the Quik Rack and the Equip-D, if you are adding in tax too, is $171.21.

I am biting the bullet here. I bought the Equip-D! I will report back in a few weeks.

Thank you, Susspect. Yesterday I was ready to just get the Quik Rack. But life is short and I'll always wonder if I would have liked the Equip-D better. I can cross that off my list of things to think about.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

joaquin_miller said:


> So I just spoke with 1Up. The Quik Rack does not come with hitch lock or add on lock. Those are sold separately.


Yeah sorry, I have the heavy duty 2 bike and that comes with a hitch lock.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

joaquin_miller said:


> I am biting the bullet here. I bought the Equip-D! I will report back in a few weeks.
> 
> Thank you, Susspect. Yesterday I was ready to just get the Quik Rack. But life is short and I'll always wonder if I would have liked the Equip-D better. I can cross that off my list of things to think about.


Cool man, you can't go wrong, in your shoes I might do the same.

I'll be interested to see how the upgrades pan out on these racks. Some people have reported issues of wobble with the quick rack (I was surprised to hear it bc mine's been fine)... but the Equip-D probably resolves that.

May you have many years of happy rackin' ahead!


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a side note about 1up's durability...

After throwing my Weathertech mats back in the Tahoe in the dark, I didn't notice that the mat caught the edge of the throttle until I went into reverse... and and subsequently ran over my mailbox at half throttle. We don't have "normal" mailboxes. They're 6" diameter steel posts with cast aluminum brackets and bronze boxes. I have a Heavy Duty Double rack with a third rack add-on and EZ Pull. One (just one) of the "Bent Arms" caught the mailbox... broke its aluminum bracket clean off, and shoved the 6" post, which is buried 24", out of the ground. Also broke off the custom cast aluminum address plate. I just knew the 1up was damaged. But... only one "Bent Arm" was bent. And, by the way, three bikes were loaded the rack. Not even a visible scratch anywhere, including on the Bent Arm that made contact. There is no doubt in my mind had that been any other rack, it would have been rendered useless.

The irony, though, the mail box is semi custom, and costs around $800... and is a required design by our HOA/ARC.  Would have been cheaper to replace the 1up. Gonna try my hand at brazing/welding aluminum and bronze...


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

joaquin_miller said:


> So I just spoke with 1Up. The Quik Rack does not come with hitch lock or add on lock. Those are sold separately.
> 
> The Super Duty and the Equip-D (new one) does come with a hitch lock, but not the add on lock. So for those you need the rack, add-on and add-on lock.
> 
> ...


Seems like it has been a few weeks. Any thoughts on the Equip-D? Getting ready to purchase a 1UP and cant find much on the new version.


----------



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

Dickbrown said:


> Seems like it has been a few weeks. Any thoughts on the Equip-D? Getting ready to purchase a 1UP and cant find much on the new version.


Yes! Have been meaning to post here! So this is my first hitch rack, but so far, I like it. I did fiddle around with some older 1UPs and while it does take a little practice to lower it up and down, the fact that the mechanism that does this is in FRONT of the rack (before it was the back, right?), makes more sense to me. Again, since this is my first one, I can't comment if it's more stable, but it seems very stable to me and barely bounces at all. I was driving on the freeway and had to swerve back and forth 3-4 times (!) and when I checked the bikes in the rear-view mirror...all was well and stable. I did notice the other day, that I may be tightening it too much on the tires, as it was hard to get the arms down....going to ease up a bit, I think! The other advantage is that it's a 2" hitch only, which is forced me to get a 2" hitch, which I think will serve me better in the long run in case I need to carry 3-4 bikes or anything else, for that matter. I got the EcoHitch and it looks very tidy on my Forester. Both of these things cost me a s&*t-ton of money, but that's what 0% credit cards are for. Plus it's black only, so it forces you to get the better color....way sexier. Life is short...get the Equip-D!!!

That help?


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

joaquin_miller said:


> Yes! Have been meaning to post here! So this is my first hitch rack, but so far, I like it. I did fiddle around with some older 1UPs and while it does take a little practice to lower it up and down, the fact that the mechanism that does this is in FRONT of the rack (before it was the back, right?), makes more sense to me. Again, since this is my first one, I can't comment if it's more stable, but it seems very stable to me and barely bounces at all. I was driving on the freeway and had to swerve back and forth 3-4 times (!) and when I checked the bikes in the rear-view mirror...all was well and stable. I did notice the other day, that I may be tightening it too much on the tires, as it was hard to get the arms down....going to ease up a bit, I think! The other advantage is that it's a 2" hitch only, which is forced me to get a 2" hitch, which I think will serve me better in the long run in case I need to carry 3-4 bikes or anything else, for that matter. I got the EcoHitch and it looks very tidy on my Forester. Both of these things cost me a s&*t-ton of money, but that's what 0% credit cards are for. Plus it's black only, so it forces you to get the better color....way sexier. Life is short...get the Equip-D!!!
> 
> That help?


Thanks!!!! :thumbsup: Looks like i may pull the trigger on the D also.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

joaquin_miller said:


> Yes! Have been meaning to post here! So this is my first hitch rack, but so far, I like it. I did fiddle around with some older 1UPs and while it does take a little practice to lower it up and down, the fact that the mechanism that does this is in FRONT of the rack (before it was the back, right?), makes more sense to me. Again, since this is my first one, I can't comment if it's more stable, but it seems very stable to me and barely bounces at all. I was driving on the freeway and had to swerve back and forth 3-4 times (!) and when I checked the bikes in the rear-view mirror...all was well and stable. I did notice the other day, that I may be tightening it too much on the tires, as it was hard to get the arms down....going to ease up a bit, I think! The other advantage is that it's a 2" hitch only, which is forced me to get a 2" hitch, which I think will serve me better in the long run in case I need to carry 3-4 bikes or anything else, for that matter. I got the EcoHitch and it looks very tidy on my Forester. Both of these things cost me a s&*t-ton of money, but that's what 0% credit cards are for. Plus it's black only, so it forces you to get the better color....way sexier. Life is short...get the Equip-D!!!
> 
> That help?


Thanks for the update. The blue handle (release handle) at the end of the rack... is that free spinning or is it fixed in the horizontal? Also I thought I read somewhere that the new Equip-D has much more bike movement since the center core is only about 4 inches vs approx 12 inches on the Super Duty etc. so you end up with more bike wobble. Too bad they don't make it in the raw color.


----------



## Arctic Taco (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone have any idea how much vertical offset there is with the 1Up HD? Looking at rear clearance for off road camping/riding...
Anyone use one with a swing out?
All in all it looks like the ticket...


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Arctic Taco said:


> Anyone have any idea how much vertical offset there is with the 1Up HD? Looking at rear clearance for off road camping/riding...
> Anyone use one with a swing out?
> All in all it looks like the ticket...


they have all the measurents in their website, look for the "fitment" doc for each of their racks

https://www.1up-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/100027_FITMENT.pdf


----------



## Nicoff (Jul 24, 2020)

I just bought the 1Up Equip-D rack about 3 weeks ago. Already took it on a 450 miles round-trip mini vacation.
My observations:
1. The Equip D rack is solid. I was doing nearly 80 mph at times and had complete confidence with two bikes on the rack.
2. My car has a 1.25” hitch with a 7 inch extension. It is a sedan not a SUV consequently it sits lower to the ground than a SUV. The fact that I have the extension makes it tricky to maneuver when going up a driveway (a regular car with Limited clearance). However, it is not much different than when driving a sports car that is lower to the ground. You just have to be careful and drive the car up/down at an angle.
3. There is a little bit of ‘wobble’ at speed but it is not enough to be concerned about. I am talking 75-80 miles an hour here. Also drove on winding/mountain roads and no problem. I think that there might be a little bit less wobble if using a 2 inch hitch, but again, this was not an issue for me.
4. I bought the single bike rack plus one add-on. I was carrying two bikes all the time.
5. There is a pin that holds the handle in place. The pin must be inserted at all times. The handle can not rotate once the pin is inserted. Without the pin, the handle does not work.
6. I chose the Equip D because I wanted a black unit. Since my car is dark blue, the rack is stealthy specially in the stored position without the add-on.
7. As expected, the black unit gets dirtier than the plain aluminum. However, the dirt is easily removed with a rag.
8. I bought a separate Hitch Tightener Anti-Rattle Stabilizer to secure the 7 inch hitch extension to the car hitch. There is no rattling anywhere.


----------



## Arctic Taco (Feb 28, 2019)

solid copy on that, looks like about a 4" rise ballpark, mainly looking at departure angles, add that to about a 4" lift on my truck and this item definitely looks like it could be the best option for hauling the Process down to Moab for some backcountry and riding fun!
thanks


----------



## mtbiker2k (Sep 5, 2020)

I recently purchase a previously loved 1up HD plus 2 add ons. So far, I'm pleased with my purchase. My bike has a huge wheelbase with 29 inch wheels so it extends beyond the platform and isn't gripped by the bars as well as smaller bikes, resulting in a bit of movement, but nothing crazy. Keep in mind that this rack is heavy with more than the single attached! But I love the ability to have one rack on the car or three if I'm shuttling or going on a trip with some buddies.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

IMO, the best convenience feature of the 1UP (and the reason I bought it) is that if you are running a single tray, it folds up against the bumper when not in use and is completely out of the way of the rear hatch. No need to ever remove it unless I want to pull my trailer.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

great discussion - especially since I am considering both of these racks. Just stopped into REI and looked at the Thule PRO TX 2. Lots of plastics on there...looked solid but I didnt care for all the plastic... 

Leaning strongly to the 1up Super Duty.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

I have had my 1up for about 4 years. It stays on my truck 365 days a year. I don't plan on buying another rack. It's a product you should only have to buy once. Having said that, if I was in the market, I'd take a serious look at Cal's new rack, the Quik Rack Mach 2. It looks very well designed. Who knows when those will be available, though.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Quikrack for two bikes and no other accessories is $928!!!!! SWMBO would never approve of the cost of a quikrack. no way no how. And that's just too much green man...wow Cal much think the world of his new patents - or need to pay for them?? I did see his video where "the original quikrack" had a 1up stick on it - kinda funny. With all the positive reviews on the 1up - pretty sure we are going that way.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Cal's video is years old. The released designs have changed drastically. Having said this, I would opt for the 1-UP as well.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

hdave said:


> Quikrack for two bikes and no other accessories is $928!!!!! SWMBO would never approve of the cost of a quikrack. no way no how. And that's just too much green man...wow Cal much think the world of his new patents - or need to pay for them?? I did see his video where "the original quikrack" had a 1up stick on it - kinda funny. With all the positive reviews on the 1up - pretty sure we are going that way.


I hear you, but when your talking about an item you'll probably have for a lifetime, the price difference doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

jimglassford said:


> I would opt for the 1-UP as well.


yeah, thats about where I am too.

Would anyone recommend the 1Up wheel locks? seems like they would slow a thief down with two of those and cable/chain through the frame.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

hdave said:


> Quikrack for two bikes and no other accessories is $928!!!!!


I've checked out the website of the folks making it. Is seems really, really sweet...... but yeah, I spit my coffee out when I read the price.

I do like the features it has that address the few drawbacks of the 1-UP, but it also looks a bit more complex with more moving parts.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

kapusta said:


> do like the features it has that address the few drawbacks of the 1-UP, but it also looks a bit more complex with more moving parts.


agreed. way more money and many more moving parts. I dont see enough advantage to choke up the green. if it was a revolutionary, remarkable improvement maybe but its refined some pretty minor issues. IMO of course.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

hdave said:


> agreed. way more money and many more moving parts. I dont see enough advantage to choke up the green. if it was a revolutionary, remarkable improvement maybe but its refined some pretty minor issues. IMO of course.


Nice rack. If I had kids and coin I would consider getting it. Nice to see it's made in the US. I do wonder if it would handle service roads, foul weather, and constant attachment to the vehicle at all times.

BTW, I had a Thule T2 back in the day. It's a nice rack but I prefer my 1up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

kapusta said:


> IMO, the best convenience feature of the 1UP (and the reason I bought it) is that if you are running a single tray, it folds up against the bumper when not in use and is completely out of the way of the rear hatch. No need to ever remove it unless I want to pull my trailer.


Mine is frozen. Brine, dirt, combined with no maintenance. I never found that feature to be very usable on my sedan, hatchback and now truck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Shark said:


> The Thule racks on my truck are rusting from the inside.
> My 1up still looks like new.
> 
> Thule said their lifetime warranty doesn't cover cosmetic and I should take the rack off for the winter (I ride all winter too)
> ...


Exactly my experience. Thule rusts and the plastic gets weathered.

It is looking like I'll need to replace the 1up glide bars soon after 5 years of regular use, they are $9 each and 4 required. Otherwise, the rack looks and works like new.

My rack is black and the finish is doing fine. I use Maxima SC1 silicon spray (that I also use for mtb sus and seatposts) on the rack's pivot points for lubrication, works great.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

DrDon said:


> Mine is frozen. Brine, dirt, combined with no maintenance. I never found that feature to be very usable on my sedan, hatchback and now truck.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Your's is frozen? It no longer folds up? Even if your's no longer folds up, I think that the option of only having one tray is an advantage over other racks.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

DrDon said:


> Mine is frozen. Brine, dirt, combined with no maintenance. I never found that feature to be very usable on my sedan, hatchback and now truck.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I don't understand this comment.

What do you mean "frozen"? It does not fold up? Mine has been on the back of my car through 4 upstate NY winters. I don't see what could freeze up, as the bushings are all nylon.

What do you mean by "not usable"? You don't need to run a single tray? I can see if you always run two trays that the single tray feature would not be useful.... I sort of figured that was self-evident.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I've had my 1up Equip D single rack for ~2wks now and love it. I did however add some traction tape to the trays to keep the powdercoating from possibly getting messed up.

My one and only (small) gripe is with the system to lower/fold up the rack. You have to remove a safety pin before pulling the handle to release the mechanism, unlike other racks where you just simply pull the handle. Small gripe, mainly because the small safety pin could be easy to misplace or lose altogether, IMO.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought I posted this question but I cant find it so i must have failed...second attempt

do you guys think the standard wheel locks from 1up are worth it? 4 are $78. I was thinking 4 of these and a cable/chain just to make sure we come home with all we left with. Not expecting an impossible to steal sitch...just enough deterrent to allow peace of mind when running into a store and restaurant for a few. Obviously visual contact will be the most important. I feel like some locking is necessary and I do like the idea of the wheels and frames being secure separately. 

thoughts?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

chadbrochills said:


> I've had my 1up Equip D single rack for ~2wks now and love it. I did however add some traction tape to the trays to keep the powdercoating from possibly getting messed up.
> 
> My one and only (small) gripe is with the system to lower/fold up the rack. You have to remove a safety pin before pulling the handle to release the mechanism, unlike other racks where you just simply pull the handle. Small gripe, mainly because the small safety pin could be easy to misplace or lose altogether, IMO.


I have an equip d. What safety pin are you talking about?



hdave said:


> I thought I posted this question but I cant find it so i must have failed...second attempt
> 
> do you guys think the standard wheel locks from 1up are worth it? 4 are $78. I was thinking 4 of these and a cable/chain just to make sure we come home with all we left with. Not expecting an impossible to steal sitch...just enough deterrent to allow peace of mind when running into a store and restaurant for a few. Obviously visual contact will be the most important. I feel like some locking is necessary and I do like the idea of the wheels and frames being secure separately.
> 
> thoughts?


wheel locks prevent things like 'stop light theft'. Anyone with a 5 mm and a 6mm Allen key could take my bikes with those locks in place. I do use them, but it's really just to keep honest people honest.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

dysfunction said:


> wheel locks prevent things like 'stop light theft'. Anyone with a 5 mm and a 6mm Allen key could take my bikes with those locks in place. I do use them, but it's really just to keep honest people honest.


yup, pretty much what I was thinking. I'll get them just in case. anything to slow a thief couldn't hurt.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

dysfunction said:


> I have an equip d. What safety pin are you talking about?


Ok, so I had to double-check something....and sure enough 1up sent me instructions that are different from on their website. In my instructions that came with the rack, it shows to insert 2 pins into the handle when setting it up initially.....but on their site it only shows one pin. Here's a screenshot:










Their instructions from the site on the left, instructions I rec'd with the rack on the right, you can see at the bottom left they're different revisions. If you set it up like they say in the instructions that came with it, then you need to pull the red indent pin out everytime you want to reposition it, which is (now WAS) my only gripe because it doesn't make much sense. I removed the second pin and set it up like the instructions from their site.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I pulled the trigger on a 1Up super duty double last night! the site says 4-5 week to ship. I am hoping they are under promising and overproducing. but its all good either way.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

hdave said:


> I pulled the trigger on a 1Up super duty double last night! the site says 4-5 week to ship. I am hoping they are under promising and overproducing. but its all good either way.


Sweet. I have been using my Thule for over a year now and no problems whatsoever. No signs of rust or problems with the plastic or fading colors etc. However it is time to transition to a 4 or 5 bike setup and looking at vertical rack instead of expanding the Thule. I will use the 2 bike setup whenever it is me and one of the boys or the vertical rack whenever it is the whole family heading out.

just need to figure out which vertical rack to go with.


----------



## FX-6 (Apr 14, 2021)

hdave said:


> yeah, thats about where I am too.
> 
> Would anyone recommend the 1Up wheel locks? seems like they would slow a thief down with two of those and cable/chain through the frame.


Absolutely! I purchased two wheel locks along with the hitch lock. All arrived keyed-alike.


----------



## Sesh-on (Mar 31, 2021)

hdave said:


> I pulled the trigger on a 1Up super duty double last night! the site says 4-5 week to ship. I am hoping they are under promising and overproducing. but its all good either way.


Its running about that for me - I ordered 03/12 and I just got shipping notice it should be here 04/19. But I am in Canada so that likely adds a few extra days or a week. YMMV


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

nice! i ordered 3.27 so maybe another week or so. its been snow and rain here so can go ride anyways just yet


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

So with the hitch extender does anyone know if this would work with my 2007 H3 (has the spare tire on the back gate)?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

joshtee said:


> I hear you, but when your talking about an item you'll probably have for a lifetime, the price difference doesn't seem as bad.


Yes. But...

The Mach 2 isn't available and has no shipping time. I want a rack for use in July.

I can also use my existing 1Up rails with a new 1Up rack. Or borrow 1Up rails from my buddies (they are super common here).

If Quikr had a better idea of ship time or some assurance I could get it by July, I might be more tempted.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Ogre said:


> Yes. But...
> 
> The Mach 2 isn't available and has no shipping time. I want a rack for use in July.
> 
> ...


I was kind-a waiting on the QuickrStuff rack also and then I did the math on the price and it became a no brainer: more expensive and no inventory insight or a month or month in a half for less money...
Since I sold the Tundra, I need something now. Stuffing the bike in the back of the 4Runner is getting old!

Steve


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

ShakyDog said:


> I was kind-a waiting on the QuickrStuff rack also and then I did the math on the price and it became a no brainer: more expensive and no inventory insight or a month or month in a half for less money...
> Since I sold the Tundra, I need something now. Stuffing the bike in the back of the 4Runner is getting old!
> 
> Steve


I didn't mention above, but I have an older 1Up rack I'm keeping. I wanted to buy a new rack with a 2" receiver and the slotted receiver pin. So I have an older expansion rail I can use.

Upgrading to 4 rails with the 1Up cost me: ~900.
Getting a Mach2 would cost me about $1,700 plus another $180 for the ramp.

That's a big ask to move from a rack I'm quite happy with. The M2 sounds like it's better, but 10 Ben Franklin's better? That's a tough call even without the potentially later ship date.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Ogre said:


> but 10 Ben Franklin's better? That's a tough call even without the potentially later ship date.


I couldnt do it...


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

jjonyj001 said:


> The Thule racks on my truck are rusting from the inside.


Thule and Yakima have had this issue for decades. I think they need to use better materials or ones that dont rust. Kinda ridiculous they ignore this problem.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

hdave said:


> Thule and Yakima have had this issue for decades. I think they need to use better materials or ones that dont rust. Kinda ridiculous they ignore this problem.


They ignore it because people keep buying it.
I finally took the Thule off my work truck rail and threw it away, 1up roof rack in it's place.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Shark said:


> They ignore it because people keep buying it.
> I finally took the Thule off my work truck rail and threw it away, 1up roof rack in it's place.


Nice! Yeah I have had to cut off racks and cross bars that rusted in place. not spending my hard earned cash on crap.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I found it funny that Thule called it cosmetic so not covered under warranty. Rusting from the inside out and the ratchet arm stops working. They said, take the rack off for the winter. Makes fat biking hard lol

Oh well. 1up is treating me well.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Shark said:


> I found it funny that Thule called it cosmetic so not covered under warranty. Rusting from the inside out and the ratchet arm stops working. They said, take the rack off for the winter. Makes fat biking hard lol
> 
> Oh well. 1up is treating me well.


My 1Up rack has been on my car nearly continuously for 2 cars and 2 states. I think it's been 10 years now. Had to spend $75 on parts to repair it after I backed it into a hillside. Finally buying a new one because my new car has a 2" receiver and I want the option to occasionally have 3 or 4 bikes on it. (Plus black)


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Shark said:


> They said, take the rack off for the winter.


That right there is enough to make the decision to go with 1UP over Thule a no-brainer.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

finally received and used my 1Up. Very very nice rack! Super solid, easy, love it.

I was at REI yesterday and saw the Thule version like 1Up - Lots of plastic. AND $150 more than the 1Upo Super Duty. Run fast and far from that.

A 1 star review has this title "Cheaply made plastic version of 1-up bike rack" - made me smile.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

hdave said:


> finally received and used my 1Up. Very very nice rack! Super solid, easy, love it.
> 
> I was at REI yesterday and saw the Thule version like 1Up - Lots of plastic. AND $150 more than the 1Upo Super Duty. Run fast and far from that.
> 
> A 1 star review has this title "Cheaply made plastic version of 1-up bike rack" - made me smile.


I got mine as well after about 5 weeks waiting. I have the older one so knew exactly what to expect but still happy with the new shiny one. Particularly appreciate having the locking hitch pin and security of a through-pin in the hitch insert.

Thule seems to have missed the point on their Helium racks. The simple/ maintainable design made out of long lasting aluminum is a huge part of why I'm willing to pay the premium for the 1Up. Thule's racks offer the basic functionality improvement which is nice, but miss the rest. Also... not sure how Thule can justify the price premium over the 1Up. I can't see Thule selling a bunch of these.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Ogre said:


> I got mine as well after about 5 weeks waiting. I have the older one so knew exactly what to expect but still happy with the new shiny one. Particularly appreciate having the locking hitch pin and security of a through-pin in the hitch insert.
> 
> Thule seems to have missed the point on their Helium racks. The simple/ maintainable design made out of long lasting aluminum is a huge part of why I'm willing to pay the premium for the 1Up. Thule's racks offer the basic functionality improvement which is nice, but miss the rest. Also... not sure how Thule can justify the price premium over the 1Up. I can't see Thule selling a bunch of these.


What you guys forget is that Thule, Kuat and Yakima sell their racks through IBD's and other outdoor retailers and those folks need to make their margin (money) too. If 1Up starts to sell through IBD's expect a 30-40% cost increase so the dealer gets their piece. 1Up keeps that 30-40% (estimate) for themselves right now.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Rackguy said:


> What you guys forget is that Thule, Kuat and Yakima sell their racks through IBD's and other outdoor retailers and those folks need to make their margin (money) too. If 1Up starts to sell through IBD's expect a 30-40% cost increase so the dealer gets their piece. 1Up keeps that 30-40% (estimate) for themselves right now.


Very good point. I hope they keep selling direct to consumer. One that same vein. Clif Bars sold direct from them are now a lot cheaper than Amazon. Maybe there will be a shift to more direct sales.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

As we lose brick and mortar stores, there's really not a lot of reason to deal with centralized mail order.. rather than the manufacturer directly.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Rackguy said:


> What you guys forget is that Thule, Kuat and Yakima sell their racks through IBD's and other outdoor retailers and those folks need to make their margin (money) too. If 1Up starts to sell through IBD's expect a 30-40% cost increase so the dealer gets their piece. 1Up keeps that 30-40% (estimate) for themselves right now.


It's tit for tat.

Thule, Kuat, and Yakima all save big money outsourcing manufacturing in large volume to China where 1Up is machined here in the states. Injection molded plastic manufactured overseas likely costs about 1/3rd what a similar machined aluminum part made in the US does.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Ogre said:


> It's tit for tat.
> 
> Thule, Kuat, and Yakima all save big money outsourcing manufacturing in large volume to China where 1Up is machined here in the states. Injection molded plastic manufactured overseas likely costs about 1/3rd what a similar machined aluminum part made in the US does.


True for Kuat and Yakima since all their products are made in China. Thule does make 90% of their bike racks in the U.S. and the remainder come from their facility in Poland or come from China ( I know this because I have had a factory tour of the Thule factory in Connecticut)


----------



## Porknz (10 mo ago)

Looking for my first bike rack. Started saving for a kuat nv, price went way up. Switched to a Thule xtr pro, price went up. Recently found 1up. Thinking about a dual heavy.

Sounds like includes have changed over time. Wondering what accessories I need to be comparable with the other two racks mentioned so I have an idea of an ACTUAL cost. Thinking of getting a dual with two single add ONS, mostly used just as a single. Thanks!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Porknz said:


> Recently found 1up... Thinking of getting a dual with two single add ONS, mostly used just as a single. Thanks!


Modularity is my favorite aspect.

Could think about the "adapter" to run just one of your add-ons as a single in a 1-1/4 hitch (I do this a lot of the time)









Add-On Hitch Adapter


1.25” Hitch Bar Lock Included




www.1up-usa.com





Could also have some of your hitch mount system built with roof trays instead of folding trays if you see yourself using a roof rack sometimes. I wish I would have done this.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

J_Westy said:


> Modularity is my favorite aspect.
> 
> Could think about the "adapter" to run just one of your add-ons as a single in a 1-1/4 hitch (I do this a lot of the time)
> 
> ...


I did that, have the double rack, bought the separate adapter piece and a roof rack, so I can add a third tray onto the rack if needed, or put the roof rack on my truck bed or outback roof rails.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Just gave my 10 year old single to my daughter. That rack basically lived on the back of my vehicles during 4 seasons and has seen many forest road miles. Putting another single on my truck. 

Downsides to 1Up
1. The flip mechanism threads will anodize or get gunky with dirt/antiseize. Not an issue if you remove your rack or clean it on a regular basis. Don’t really save much space by flipping a single. 
2. If the bikes have platform pedals then the crank arms have to be secured to the CS with Velcro to prevent rub. No biggie. 
3. Would recommend removing some of the screws and apply antiseize in case parts have to be replaced because you stupidly ran into a pole. Ask me how I know. 
4. As the hitch/rack mechanism interface beds in over the years, the rack can loosen. Just have to crank on the wrench. I don’t worry about losing my bikes. Even slightly loose, the rack won’t slide out on 20+ mph forest road travel. 

Pro 
1. Cost - they last forever 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

DrDon said:


> 3. Would recommend removing some of the screws and apply antiseize in case parts have to be replaced because you stupidly ran into a pole. Ask me how I know.


This is a “Pro” IMO. I’ve had a Thule which got hit in a stupid parking lot incident, and backed my 1Up into a hill side… The 1Up I was able to fix for $75 and it works just like new. The Thule I was able to sort-of-fix for a similar price and it was forever garbage after that. 



DrDon said:


> 4. As the hitch/rack mechanism interface beds in over the years, the rack can loosen. Just have to crank on the wrench. I don’t worry about losing my bikes. Even slightly loose, the rack won’t slide out on 20+ mph forest road travel.


This is a huge problem with the 1 1/4“ receivers. They give you a Velcro strap to secure it which is… WTF? But works. 

If you a 1Up with a 2” receiver, the newer ones ship with a lock that goes in the normal hitch pin place. The ball might loosen, but it’s locked in place and cannot fall out.


----------



## BigStatiK (Jul 26, 2020)

Do the equip-D racks include some sort of hitch tightener to eliminate rattling/wobbling?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

BigStatiK said:


> Do the equip-D racks include some sort of hitch tightener to eliminate rattling/wobbling?


1up has a really great website with all kinds of information


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

BigStatiK said:


> Do the equip-D racks include some sort of hitch tightener to eliminate rattling/wobbling?



Like most high end hitch racks, all of the 1-UP racks incorporate a tightening devise. However, some are better than others. I would not use the term "eliminate," and instead use the term minimize wobble.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

I've had my 1up rack (and add ons) for more than 6yrs. They are going strong and look great. I recently replaced my 1 1/4" + 2" adapter to a 2" hitch when I saw it on sale for $99. Like a poster above says it now comes with a hitch lock that slides through the pin area on the hitch...much cleaner than the cheap U-Lock I used to use. There's also much less wobble in the rack, which started to develop in the last year or so when the rack is fully loaded (hard to notice with one bike). With the new 2" hitch it's rock solid once again.

It's nice that they offer parts for upgrades or replacements of worn parts. I may some day get a new ratchet part because I can see that wearing down. Then again, my bike just gained some wheelbase length due to the SlackR kit I installed, and any new bike I get will be even longer so I'll using a different, less worn part of the ratchet so maybe I don't need to worry...!

By the way if you don't mind the leadtime the QuikR Stuff racks are awesome. A friend got that rack and it's very slick...no external tools needed to make adjustments!


----------

